
Snake oil or genius? Crown Sterling tells its side of Black Hat controversy - my123
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/08/snake-oil-or-genius-crown-sterling-tells-its-side-of-black-hat-controversy/
======
sarcasmatwork
It all stinks when they PAID $115k for a spot at Blackhat, and expected to be
treated like royalty. They GOT what they signed up for; An audience and
finished his talk and was taking questions.

This is going to turn out to be very bad for Crown Sterling as they can't
prove many of their claims. Burden of proof is on them. So who is backing
them, and these wild claims? There math is wrong, and many points the
presenter said during the talk was wrong.

~~~
Latteland
It still sounds like they are spouting bullshit. Their credentials lower my
respect, they seem like the kind of things that impress an idiot "thought
leader in ai".

~~~
sarcasmatwork
I agree! They want people to believe their education/experience which is null.

One of the comments was rather funny:

"I have been working with a company in Southern California that relates to
energy,"

Would anyone care to bet that this is -not- a free energy scam?

